# Lost without my poo :(



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is at the vet having his snip.  
We dropped him off at 9:30. The vet called at 2 and said he did well, snipped and chipped. We will pick him up tomorrow at 10 am. I am sure we will be in the parking lot with our noses pressed against the glass waiting. 
I miss my poo....


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

know how you feel, missing the patter of little cockapoo feet, Jake will be so pleased to see you tomorrow. hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope his recovery is swift. I am sure he is just as eager to get home!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Aww when you get him home you will be able to have lots of cuddles ,wishing him well 
love Lynda xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

AWWHHH . . sweet little Jake!! He will be soooo excited to see you! There is nothing like the look on their faces when they are brought out!! Please keep us updated Donna, you should be picking him up now!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad that Jake's operation went well and hopefully he will soon be home with you!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We just go home a bit ago. He is doing pretty good. He ate for us. His leg was bleeding where the IV was but we got it to stop. I gave him some of his Christmas gifts early. 










Jake loves the little moose from his secret Santa. (moose are mom's Fav!!! well maybe it's a reindeer but we are calling it a moose.)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad you have got your poo back... Hope Jake settles down for a quiet cuddle with his new moodeer and feels heaps better very quickly. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OOHHH . . Jake looks content with his SS present!! Love the onsie! I know you are so relieved to have him home! So sweet!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I want to thank everyone on here so much. He never would have made it with the cone. He was freaking out so bad with it when we picked him up he ripped it right off his head! The tech went to put it back and i said no thanks we are going with a onesie. She looked at me like I had five heads. 
I have learned so much from everyone here. (Jake thanks you too)


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Aw bless!! So pleased it went well! He looks gorgeous in his onesie


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has not pooped at all today which makes me kind of nervous (anyone know if that is normal? He ate breakfast and lunch just fine.) but he is resting comfortably right now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki didn't poop until, in desparation, I took her out for a little walk 48 hours after her op and then she did 2 huge poos!
Poor Jake, hope he is soon feeling more comfortable.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna! You are still in a safe zone for pooping . . he still looks a little knackered! If no poop by in the morning I would do what Marzi did and take him for a short lead walk . . . that will do the trick!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So last night was not the most fun we have ever had. Jake woke up crying at 2 am. He had done a good poo at 9 so I figured we were all set.... wrong.... He didn't make it outside (I think hubby took too long getting himself ready) Poor Jake had a onesie poo incident.  but he was able to go back to sleep after.
This morning, though not hiding his disgust at this whole event (if looks could kill I'm telling you...) he is doing better. He ate and did his business in a normal manner. My biggest issue today is getting him to stop chasing the cats. He is dying for some running around.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at lovely Jake! He suits red so well!! Gorgeous boy. Glad he's got his op done, now you can all enjoy Christmas! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw poor jake, I've just seen your latest post! Awk poor little fella.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is doing better. Just chilling....


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy! That is a picture to die for!!! That portrays every poo owners heart!! Enough said just with that precious picture!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

A lovely photo! What a sweetheart Jake is


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Brilliant picture. So all of us. He is a lovely, lucky boy....he's got you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely photo! Is that a spiral staircase through the window?..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes it is on the back of the house next door.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah glad Jake got on ok Donna and is on the road to recovery 

He looks fab as usual , loving the onesies and I'm assuming that's you in the photo with him..lovely to see you :wave:... There's a few members on here I've still to see a photo of...lovely to put a face to a name. 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It is lovely to be seen, though I really don't like pictures of me. However, I really love Jake so it was worth it  
He has been in my lap most of the day. I had no idea that dogs could be such snuggle bunnies. :bunny3:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad Jake is feeling beter - and I imagine cuddling with Jake makes you feel pretty good too!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread Donna, so happy jake is recovering really well. Although the jobby in the onsie was prob not the most pleasant experience! Such a fab pic of the two of you...really lovely bond you have there


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hows Jake today? Still think that is the cutest picture I have ever seen with you holding him!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Nanci. He has been kind of quiet today. He turned his nose up at lunch. He has done a lot of sleeping and sitting in my lap. His "area" looks good. There is no swelling or anything. Today was the dreaded day three. I hope he gets up more spunky tomorrow. 
How is Carley? She must be all healed up and ready to go


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She's doing great thanks! I made a boo boo and fed her a lot yesterday . . and she ended up throwing up in her crate last night . . wont do that again . . I learned she will eat way more than she needs!! She is full on for sure, her wound is healing very well, looks like a mear scratch now. The onsies are gone and shes acting quite normal. This is day 10.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

yay!!! Carley is a little trooper. I already cannot wait to get rid of the onesies. Jake looks like a scene from Flash Dance all the time and it is making him crazy. I take it off when he goes out and as soon as I put it back on he starts moping. It's better than a cone! (I am thinking how many people will actually know that movie. When i said that to my son he said what's Flash Dance)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci said:


> She's doing great thanks! I made a boo boo and fed her a lot yesterday . . and she ended up throwing up in her crate last night . . wont do that again . . I learned she will eat way more than she needs!! She is full on for sure, her wound is healing very well, looks like a mear scratch now. The onsies are gone and shes acting quite normal. This is day 10.


Kiki had her post op sign off appointment on the evening of Day 10 and was cleared for off lead exercise then -yay! Does Carley have to go back to the vet to be signed off? I worried that Kiki would be fearful going back - but she bounced in waggy and yappy and mugged the vet nurses for treats!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great to hear Carley and Jake are recovering well 

Molly too bounced back into the vets.... She flies in!!! 

xxx


----------

